# Official Manu Ginobili fanclub thread



## TomBoerwinkle#1

The Argentine sensation. This guy has been somewhat hampered by recurring ankle injuries this season, but at 6'6" 220, good ballhawking instincts, good slasher. Could pick up some more rebounds as a big guard and needs to develop more consistancy with his shot.


I think this guy could develop into a quality starter if his ankle stabilizes and he continues to work hard. Shame he couldn't play in the rookie game.

Anyone else have thoughts on him?


----------



## JGKoblenz

Sign me in. I'm a big Manu fan.

He won several games against Brazil (we have a huge rivarly with Argentina) but I respect his game. The kid can play, he is a smart player and plays great D. 

I was really high on him in the beggining of the season, and I knew that he would be a great player...:yes:


----------



## Potatoe

Yup the kid is turning it on big time.....

Look at his numbers for the month of March....

In 28 mpg he is averaging 11.3 PPG and 3.5 RPG which may seem modest, but when you consider the fact that he is shooting over 50% from the field and dishing 4 dimes a night it helps us better understand what kind of player this guy is.

Clearly this guy understand his role with n the Spurs offense and plays totally unselfishly. He also plays well defensively and has a court savvy rarely seen in rookie players.

If this guy was on a team where he was more of a focal point I think he would probably be a ROY candidate.


----------



## tenkev

I want in the Manu fan club as well. I love this guy. He plays with so much energy. He's a great defender, a great passer, and he plays smart.


----------



## Vintage

> Originally posted by <b>tenkev</b>!
> He's a great defender



Great defender? Artest is a great defender. MJ was a great defender. Pippen was a great defender. Payton was/is a great defender. Manu isnt in that class.


I do agree, Manu is a good player. Too bad Chi can't acquire him via trade. Doubt SA would give up on him.


----------



## BEEZ

He is a great passer and I can not stress that enough. He makes passes in traffic that just make you go  Hes gonna be a player in this league if he gets that Jump shot of his consistent


----------



## italianBBlover

I'm a proud fan of Manu since 1999 ! so I sign in absolutely 
:grinning: 










Manu rocks !!!


----------



## tenkev

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Great defender? Artest is a great defender. MJ was a great defender. Pippen was a great defender. Payton was/is a great defender. Manu isnt in that class.


I didn't know being a great defender was limited to being one of the greatest defenders ever.


----------



## <<<D>>>

Let *MANU-MANIA* begin!! Count me in for sure.
I really liked him after watching the World Games and since the Spurs are my 2nd Favorite team, I was really excited and proud of his addition. Once he's rounded off his game and settled in his comfort zone, I can really see him developing into a consistent outside shooter along with a great Defensive mindset. He has the potential to become another package type player.


----------



## TMOD

Yep, count me in for sure, too. 
Ginobili is the manu! 
No, seriously, I love this guy. His stats don't tell anything about his game. He has a great impact on a game even if he only scores 7 points!


----------



## italianBBlover

Guys, take these streaming videos with our Manu :grinning: 

In actions

56k/isdn
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=2&id=22933

ADSL
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=36&id=22933

---------

Interview post-game (in italian)

56k/isdn
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=2&id=28274

ADSL
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=36&id=28274

----------

Still in action

56k/isdn
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=2&id=28312

ADSL
http://telebasket.libero.it/video.asp?sottotipo=36&id=28312

gretz


----------



## Tom

he reminds me of John Barry with alot more physical ability. He has grown on me after some initial reservations. I'm definitely a fan.


----------



## NYJ1680

Manu is a great player to watch. He's got so much athleticism and plays really hard. I wish that he played on a team that had more freedom to run and gun a little bit, and that he started, but he's still cool. I'm glad he's finally over that ankle injury and actually showing what he can do.


----------



## Chef

Add me to the fan club  

Ginobili is a spark plug, he has incredible dribling, passing and stealing skills!!! If he improves is 3 pt shooting he is gonna be great

He has an older brother who plays basketball (not so good), and a younger one who plays the game too (he is a good prospect in Argentina)


----------



## Zelena Hracka

Yeah, count me in.

He's a great player. He has great skills, and I'm sure he'll make a great career in the NBA.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

More Pix:


----------



## MasterOfPuppets

Count me in, too.

Ginobili is a real good player. I liked his games at the World Cup. I think he has a bright future in the NBA. He has a great shot, but plays unselfish. I like that very much.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

But what's up with this? --->







Nice face...:laugh:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

OT: Now the next step of the foreign "infiltration"  of the NBA is for Raul Lopez to get healthy for the Jazz...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Intersting article outlining Manu's road to the NBA:

From the NBA.com Archives...


----------



## italianBBlover




----------



## italianBBlover

:grinning:


----------



## italianBBlover

The biggest lose of Manu ... at Pesaro in april 2002 ... but he made 24 points :grinning: 

http://www2.raisport.rai.it/cgi-bin...d=basket&e=200203&f=09&g=3c8a5481068de&h=1.rm

download and watch with realplayer


----------



## simon & simon

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> OT: Now the next step of the foreign "infiltration"  of the NBA is for Raul Lopez to get healthy for the Jazz...


i've seen him play many times, and IMO raul lopez sucks


----------



## simon & simon

> Originally posted by <b>tenkev</b>!
> I want in the Manu fan club as well. I love this guy. He plays with so much energy. He's a great defender, a great passer, and he plays smart.


i'm in!!! the guy is a great passer, he can put the ball on the floor and attack the basket. he is not an amazing shooter and not even a great defender, but very good at defending the passing lanes.
in another team or in another system (n.j.nets, for example) he would be even better


----------



## Neo

*He´s a great defender*



> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Great defender? Artest is a great defender. MJ was a great defender. Pippen was a great defender. Payton was/is a great defender. Manu isnt in that class.
> 
> 
> I do agree, Manu is a good player. Too bad Chi can't acquire him via trade. Doubt SA would give up on him.


He's a great defender
Ranks #1 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(3.44) 

Next season we'll talking about that


----------



## Devestata

*Re: He´s a great defender*



> Originally posted by <b>Neo</b>!
> 
> 
> He's a great defender
> Ranks #1 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(3.44)
> 
> Next season we'll talking about that


Damn, 3 steals a game is very impressive. I'd say he is definitely an elite defender. Count me in the Manu club now...


----------



## CelticsRule

count me in, I've loved him since I saw him beat the US team with argentina, it still brings back bad memories of him cutting through our defense:upset:


----------



## ScottVdub

Im a big fan of his. Ever since opening night when he was disrupting the Lakers which was a key in winning the game Ive believed that he will be a damn good player in the nba. He already has the D. If he can crack the starting lineup then he will be the perfect fit for the spurs. I dont know how you guys keep picking these great pieces for your team without being in the lottery. Thats just good management on your teams behalf.


----------



## eddievedder

oh yeah...i know he's form argentina...but there's something italian into his veins...

I consider him the Italian of the League...


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>eddievedder</b>!
> oh yeah...i know he's form argentina...but there's something italian into his veins...
> 
> I consider him the Italian of the League...


Well, you've rather right: Ginobili is half italian and he's officially Argentinian/italian.

Grettings


----------



## guilherme.rcf

Despite being argentinian, I am a Ginobli´s fan. He is smart


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

After last night, I'm extending and renewing my membership.


----------



## bfan1

*Charles on TNT-GINOBILI! GINOBILI!*

This thread needed a pic of Ginobili's biggest fan as of late:










Charles is cracking me up getting on Kenny about Manu!

:laugh:


----------



## benfica

*Where do I send my payment*

Too bad he wasn't in the league earlier.


----------



## spursfan50

Sign me up  He was the man in game 1 and rocked game 2 as well.


----------



## Nikos

*manu video*

Does anyone have Manu's GET ON TOP video where it shows Manu highlights in the Itlalian and Euro Leagues and has the song from RED HOT CHILI PEPPERS playing in the background ('Get on Top')?

I have the SPIDERMAN (Manu) video with that song in the background but im looking for the other video of his above.

Anyone have a link to it?


----------



## bullet

For 57th pick he is the steal of at least last 5 years!


----------



## necrospur

2nd favorite player after TD


----------



## MagnusPinus

I'm a big fan from Italy. i support the Spurs only for him!!
And u haven't seen nothing yet. he can also be a great scorer Manu. In Italy he had a great mid-range shoot and he can develope it also in the Nba.. he is going to be an All star!! It's too funny watching him play and fans from Italy and Argentina will vote for him!! GO MANU GO!


----------



## MagnusPinus

Ah.. about Manu I have to say, he is not italian.. he is full argentinian.. but he loves Italy, he played here 3 years and in his interviews he talks also in Italy.. 
But for me he is almost like an Italian.. he left here incredible memories.


----------



## UKfan4Life

Manu Ginobili is the man!!!! Count me in.


----------



## MJG

Me too! One of my top ten guys


----------



## NBA4life

I think Ginobili is great. I see a definite "flair" in him. Very active and shows great hussle.


----------



## italianBBlover

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> Ah.. about Manu I have to say, he is not italian.. he is full argentinian..


Well ... he's partly italian too ( Ginobili  )

About the rest ... i can only agree :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Bump. This guy just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Bump. This guy just keeps getting better and better.


Yep. :yes:


----------



## Aurelino

I am in too. The guy's got loads of talent. My friends and I nicknamed him as "Fearless". He plays on instinct so much, that you never know what to expect. Fun to watch! Can do better on defense, however.


----------



## s a b a s 11

*Manu Fan Club member #32*

He seems to be starting off a little slow this year, but I fully expect him to come on strong soon! With Tim Duncan down, I think he'll take on much more of the scoring load.

Love the guy... love the quick move... then slow down.. .then EXPLODE to the hoop... great!

Count me in! And if anyone is interested in a Manu forum (or any other int'l player, you can check it in the sig...

As Barkley would say "MANU!"

Stuart


----------



## texan

count me in. this guy is the spark that we have been looking for. he brings so much energy to the game and is a great talent


----------



## FanOfAll8472

Put me in please . I think Hedo is probably the best scorer out of ginobili and bowen (lol), but bowen is the best defender and ginobili the best all around player. this guy is great!


----------



## UKfan4Life

GINOBILI!!!!!!!! (As Charles Barkley would say.)  

Looks like he's manning a little bit of the PG spot with Parker out...and doing a damn good job too. Man, he's made some great (!!!!!) passes!!! This is why this guy is one of my favorite players in the league!


----------



## UKfan4Life

OH MY GOD!!!

Did anyone see that!? Ginobili shoots a three pointer, gets fouled in mid-air and goes off balance, and it GOES IN!!! The refs call a foul and Ginobili gets the 4 point play!


----------



## BarrettTZ12

Wow I must be the only person on this planet that HATES Manu Ginobili. It's no use arguing with the entire world on this issue, so I'll just leave it at that. I hate Ginobili.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> Wow I must be the only person on this planet that HATES Manu Ginobili. It's no use arguing with the entire world on this issue, so I'll just leave it at that. I hate Ginobili.


What a lovely explained response


----------



## The lone wolf

Count me in.

Big Manu fan. 

It doesn't matter what his stat sheet shows. He knows what best to do to win a game - on defense and on offense. 
If i had to choose 5 players to play for me and my life depended on it, he would be one of them. :yes: 

ok there was some exageration there... but seriously....


----------



## BarrettTZ12

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> What a lovely explained response


F**k you and your little rolling eyes. You want a f**kin' explained response? There's really no reason to do this because nobody agrees with me, but whatever. 

He looks sloppy out there, he doesnt look like he knows what he's doing, he plays for the Spurs, and he's an international player. 

I hate the idea that all international players are better than American high school players. People talk about Nowitzki and Gasol, and then they forget about Bryant, KG, TMac and LeBron. And Ginobili's part of that whole hype. 

So there's the explanation you so deeply desire. No use arguing it because there's no way you can make me *like* a player.


----------



## BEEZ

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> 
> 
> F**k you and your little rolling eyes. You want a f**kin' explained response? There's really no reason to do this because nobody agrees with me, but whatever.
> 
> He looks sloppy out there, he doesnt look like he knows what he's doing, he plays for the Spurs, and he's an international player.
> 
> I hate the idea that all international players are better than American high school players. People talk about Nowitzki and Gasol, and then they forget about Bryant, KG, TMac and LeBron. And Ginobili's part of that whole hype.
> 
> So there's the explanation you so deeply desire. No use arguing it because there's no way you can make me *like* a player.


I wasnt trying to change you mind on him I just was asking for an explanation. The one you gave will suffice. *Thank you for your profanity laden tirade. YOU ARE THE WEAKEST LINK-GOODBYE See you in 3 days*


----------



## futuristxen

if I'm not already in this club I should be. Manu is great.


----------



## MJG

I'm pretty sure I got in at some point, but if not, I most certainly should be. This guy is a top ten fun player to watch.

Upon looking through the thread, yes I am a member -- though it never hurts to mention how enjoyable of a player Manu is


----------



## GNG

Dang. Count me in. He's been nearly infallible this game.


----------



## benfica

*Manu*

is the most exciting player in the world today. Whether it is
defense, passing, drives....he makes one great play after another.

I can always count on seeing another Manu highlight on nba.com.

I saw many outstanding plays last night. The pass between the Legs of Bryant was so cool, never seen one like that before. That
was a street play all the way design to embarrass the competition. He was the best player on the court during the Laker/Spurs game


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: Manu*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> is the most exciting player in the world today. Whether it is
> defense, passing, drives....he makes one great play after another.
> 
> I can always count on seeing another Manu highlight on nba.com.
> 
> I saw many outstanding plays last night. The pass between the Legs of Bryant was so cool, never seen one like that before. That
> was a street play all the way design to embarrass the competition. He was the best player on the court during the Laker/Spurs game


I have seen Jason Kidd pass between the defender's legs ( most notably in the Finals earlier this year) and it certainly requires utmost precision. Manu is indeed fun to watch. You know when he is on the court, something is goin to happen, but can't forsee what. He is so unorthodox, and that's what makes his more exciting to watch.


----------



## Lurch

You can sign me up, what an exciting player to watch.


----------



## walkon4

*come on*



> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> he reminds me of John Barry with alot more physical ability. He has grown on me after some initial reservations. I'm definitely a fan.


Come on man. Jon Barry of the Nuggets?

Jon Barry couldn't hold Ginobili's jock. You have to be kidding.


----------



## JGKoblenz

If you guys are interested, here is his official site: http://www.manuginobili.com/


----------



## MagnusPinus

!!!!!!LET's GO AND VOTE 4 MANU TO THE ALL STAR GAME!!!!


----------



## Aurelino




----------



## MagnusPinus

Another monster match for Manu... 2 assists from the triple double... 
NOw I can see the Manu of Bologna... the leader.. the all-around player.. He really deserves to be an all star alredy this year.. he has just to rise his %.. and he is doing that.. GO MANU GO


----------



## TiMVP2

Im in !


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>MagnusPinus</b>!
> !!!!!!LET's GO AND VOTE 4 MANU TO THE ALL STAR GAME!!!!


I already did.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> Wow I must be the only person on this planet that HATES Manu Ginobili. It's no use arguing with the entire world on this issue, so I'll just leave it at that. I hate Ginobili.


 Why? The only player that I hate is Shaquille O´neal, because he can´t shut his mouth, and he always says tons of trash.


----------



## Truth34

*I love Ginobili, but All-Star?*

Sorry. Too many turnovers, too many losses.

If you take 5 guards, here's who should go:

Kobe
Payton
Stojakovic
Marbury
Nash

Steve Francis might deserve the nod as the 6th.


----------



## MagnusPinus

It's a bad period 4 Manu and The Spurs... but I'm sure it will end soon... GO MANU GO!


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

i hate manu too the guy sucks look at his stats today
2/2/3 lets make him an all-star,

he had that one fluke hame now he has so many guys hanging from his nuts


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> i hate manu too the guy sucks look at his stats today
> 2/2/3 lets make him an all-star,
> 
> he had that one fluke hame now he has so many guys hanging from his nuts


Wow, those are some pretty bad stats...from one game.  

Let's look at his season average so far, shall we? He's averaging 14 points, 2 steals, 5 assists, and 5 rebounds. 

Anyone here remember his game against the Lakers? Without Tony Park or Tim Duncan, Ginobili got 33 points, 7 assists, and 12 rebounds.

Need I go on? Ok.

How about his game against Dallas? 17 points, 1 block, 3 steals, and 7 assists.

How about his game against Philly? 21 points, 1 block, 3 steals, 8 assists, 6 rebounds (3 offensive, 3 defensive), and no turnovers.

How about his game against Atlanta? 20 points, 2 steals, 5 assists, 5 rebounds. 

What about his game against Chicago? 17 points, 3 steals, 8 assists, 11 rebounds, and no turnovers.

What about his game against Utah? 18 points, 3 steals, 3 assists, and 7 rebounds.

Sure he's not the best player in the league, but stats don't say everything. I don't think he should be a first team all-star, but I believe he should definitley be one.


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> but stats don't say everything.



Here is the key...manu gives to the Spurs a lot more than points reb. assist or steals...He gives energy,creativity... He is special we know..This is a sad period for the Spurs and of course 4 Manu that is essential for them..
The only bad thing bout him is defense.. i think in this part of the game he is overrated... He is terribly good on the passing lines... but he can't D the strongedt guards on the Nba.. When he arrived in Italy he was an awful defender... because he has an offensive mentality...the Messina taught it to him...Anyway I think he has to be an all star because he is maybe the most spectacular player to watch.. Even when he makes a layup he shows creativity... he is superb... he does passes with style... That's what an all star should be.. not an infallible player

GO MANU GO.. Italy loves U!


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

how the hell is ginobilli an all star wheen he goes from games like 17/5/5 to games like 3/2/3 that's pretty stupid. 
all stars gurads in the west will be 
kobe, francis, payton, and marbury, 
manu is so inconsistent its not even funny, oh the game against the lakers went to double ot of course his stats will be padded.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> how the hell is ginobilli an all star wheen he goes from games like 17/5/5 to games like 3/2/3 that's pretty stupid.
> all stars gurads in the west will be
> kobe, francis, payton, and marbury,
> manu is so inconsistent its not even funny, oh the game against the lakers went to double ot of course his stats will be padded.


There have only been 3 games where he hasn't scored in double-digits. Despite being a little inconsistent, he isn't as inconsistent as you seem to make him up to be. And don't think his stats were so padded because of the 2 OT's. That's just intentionally trying to detract from him. He already had more than 25 at the end of regulation before the first OT, if I recall correctly.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

hey look another monster night for ginobili
11/3/4 damn it would be a shame if he isn't starting in the all star game with those stats.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> it would be a shame if he isn't starting in the all star game with those stats.





> Originally posted by <b>UKfan4Life</b>!
> Sure he's not the best player in the league, *but stats don't say everything. I don't think he should be a first team all-star*


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

he shouldn't be at all star game in any shape, other than in the audience watching


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> he shouldn't be at all star game in any shape


And why not? Do stats speak every little thing about how someone plays/how good they are?


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> how the hell is ginobilli an all star wheen he goes from games like 17/5/5 to games like 3/2/3 that's pretty stupid.
> all stars gurads in the west will be
> kobe, francis, payton, and marbury,
> manu is so inconsistent its not even funny, oh the game against the lakers went to double ot of course his stats will be padded.


Monster game against the Bulls... GO MANU GO.. 25+5+5steals
He has destroyed the Bulls..A guy like this must be an all-star... u really enjoy watching him!


----------



## kg_mvp03-04

ginobilli should not be in the all star game because there are 100 more guys with more talent than him. he is so inconsistent 2 pts one night a fluke 25 pt night,


----------



## MagnusPinus

> Originally posted by <b>kg_mvp03-04</b>!
> ginobilli should not be in the all star game because there are 100 more guys with more talent than him. he is so inconsistent 2 pts one night a fluke 25 pt night,


U can discuss his consistency but not his talent man... He has an elite talent... anyway know we know u don't like him give up posting in his FAN club...


----------



## maradro

you are giving francis too much credit by comparing him to manu. he has mad hops and a nice handle but doesnt have the ball iq manu does. he has also never won anything far as i know (college?), whereas manu has won on just about every level possible for a pro basketball player.

he averages more points in 5 more minutes of playing time, but is near equal or worse in every other category. just check the ranking highlights from the nba.com stat pages:

francis
Ranks #19 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(5.2) Ranks #14 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game(38.8) 
Ranks #13 in the NBA in Minutes Played(971.0) Ranks #5 in the NBA in Total Turnovers(85.0) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Turnovers Per Game(3.4) Ranks #19 in the NBA in Turnovers Per 48 Minutes(4.2) 

ginobili

Ranks #4 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(2.21) Ranks #2 in the NBA in Steals(62.0) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover(1.15) Ranks #3 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(3.15) 

their last game against each other:
manu: 32 5-12 4-7 2-3 1 3 4 2 1 3 2 0 16 
francis: 31 5-17 1-2 6-6 2 3 5 5 4 1 2 0 17 

gino is more efficient, and his team is winning. francis hasn't adopted van gundy's system at all because he is uncoachable, he really thinks he is the "franchise" when in fact franchise is Yao. if manu doesnt make the all star game, it is because he wasnt selfish enough to take 15+ fga like all the other "all-star" guards.


----------



## UKfan4Life

> Originally posted by <b>maradro</b>!
> you are giving francis too much credit by comparing him to manu. he has mad hops and a nice handle but doesnt have the ball iq manu does. he has also never won anything far as i know (college?), whereas manu has won on just about every level possible for a pro basketball player.
> 
> he averages more points in 5 more minutes of playing time, but is near equal or worse in every other category. just check the ranking highlights from the nba.com stat pages:
> 
> francis
> Ranks #19 in the NBA in Assists Per Game(5.2) Ranks #14 in the NBA in Minutes Per Game(38.8)
> Ranks #13 in the NBA in Minutes Played(971.0) Ranks #5 in the NBA in Total Turnovers(85.0)
> Ranks #5 in the NBA in Turnovers Per Game(3.4) Ranks #19 in the NBA in Turnovers Per 48 Minutes(4.2)
> 
> ginobili
> 
> Ranks #4 in the NBA in Steals Per Game(2.21) Ranks #2 in the NBA in Steals(62.0)
> Ranks #10 in the NBA in Steals Per Turnover(1.15) Ranks #3 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(3.15)
> 
> their last game against each other:
> manu: 32 5-12 4-7 2-3 1 3 4 2 1 3 2 0 16
> francis: 31 5-17 1-2 6-6 2 3 5 5 4 1 2 0 17
> 
> gino is more efficient, and his team is winning. francis hasn't adopted van gundy's system at all because he is uncoachable, he really thinks he is the "franchise" when in fact franchise is Yao. if manu doesnt make the all star game, it is because he wasnt selfish enough to take 15+ fga like all the other "all-star" guards.


Great. One of the most logical posts I've read in a while. 5 stars for you my friend. :greatjob:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Given the praise for Manu for his recent good play, I thought I'd give this thread a


BUMP!


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Given the praise for Manu for his recent good play, I thought I'd give this thread a
> 
> 
> BUMP!


I don´t think that he´s at an all star level yet, but he´s playing with more regularity since the all star game, and he´s showing that has everything to be a starter in the Spurs´ lineup.


----------



## TheRifleman

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> The Argentine sensation. This guy has been somewhat hampered by recurring ankle injuries this season, but at 6'6" 220, good ballhawking instincts, good slasher. Could pick up some more rebounds as a big guard and needs to develop more consistancy with his shot.
> 
> 
> I think this guy could develop into a quality starter if his ankle stabilizes and he continues to work hard. Shame he couldn't play in the rookie game.
> 
> Anyone else have thoughts on him?


Sign me in. I'm a big Manu fan, too. I like the way he moves without having the ball, I like his all around defense, and I like his competitve spirit.


----------



## italianBBlover

Manu Ginobili aka "3-bomber" :grinning: 

21 points in 27 minutes with 8/12 from the field (4/5 from 3) , 5 rebounds and 5 assists :yes:


----------



## texan

this guy has to be one of my fav spurs players of all time. he brings so much excitement to the game and imo is the best 6th man in the league this year. great spark of the bench and a dynamite scorer


----------



## MiamiHeat03

I am in!!
Very nice to see a south american to succeed in the NBA.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo

You can count with me too!

I´m a big fan of Manu Ginobili.


----------



## italianBBlover

"old school" Manu


----------

